# PPPoE "Connected!" but can't ping [solved]

## exyan

Ok, so I had gentoo installed like a year ago, with the old adsl days, now I tried to install from the 2007.0 livecd with the pppoe stuff, I got it to "Connected!" with no problems, but I couldn't ping anything, always got the "Destination Net Unreachable", I also tried ubuntu, the pppoe stuff there works great :/ But I want gentoo!!!!!11 ;x So if you could just gimme some ideas what I could try, maybe knowing the differences from the old adsl tool and the present pppoe tool on 2007.0, I kinda have a thought that this might also be a common problem, btw I would post you all the logs and output you need if only you can tell me how, since I couldn't mount my usb flash on the gentoo livecd, complained about wrong filesystem etc Oo

Thank you in advance  :Smile: Last edited by exyan on Sun Jul 29, 2007 3:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nixnut

Simply use the ubuntu cd to install gentoo. Boot the ubuntu cd, prepare the harddisk, download the stage3 file etc etc. Or use the gentoo livecd and do a networkless install.

----------

## exyan

but I'll still be stuck without connectivity and will need to solve this problem anyway :/

----------

## nixnut

Sure, but it won't hold up your installation of gentoo. Perhaps you can find some solution in the Networking & Security forum.

Maybe this

----------

## exyan

nop, no luck there :/ maybe you could kinda move my thread there?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

There you go  :Smile: 

----------

## exyan

ok some output for u, like comparison of the working and not working (gentoo doesn't work):

 *Quote:*   

> THE GENTOO CD
> 
> pppoe-connect:
> 
> Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

 *exyan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   THE GENTOO CD
> 
> route -n:
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

The default route under Gentoo is staying pointed to 192.168.1.1, whereas the default route in Ubuntu is being changed to ppp0.  The output from your PPP client indicates it deliberately did not change your default route.  Can you compare the options used by the PPP client in Ubuntu with the options used by the PPP client in Gentoo?

----------

## soka

In gentoo you have your default gateway set to eth0 when it should point to ppp0. I don't remember how the pppoe set up goes on the live cd but you should have the option pppd_ppp0=("defaultroute") in the config file. You can also try setting it manually with the route command.

----------

## exyan

I already got to the point of realising, that pppd in ubuntu changes the default route and gentoo doesn't, now I just gotta find a way to make it do so in gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## exyan

<3 gentoo irc community, just needed to do "route add default ppp0" and it all works  :Smile: 

----------

